# Info on JDCC Afghanistan?



## Jimmy67 (4 Oct 2008)

First of all, hello to all here... Long time lurker, first time poster, and a late augmentee to TF 1-09, headed for Valcartier in November...

I need to pick some peoples brains here. My COC hasn't been able to get me much info on this subject, and neither has my prospective in-theatre boss. The search function here has not provided much, and the DIN search engine was, to say the least, less than helpful; lots of generalities, not much in specifics!

My tasking order indicates JDCC. I am hoping to get info from those who have "been there, done that", or know those who have. I realize some specifics may be off-limits on this means due to OPSEC issues, but any information any of you have would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## willy (4 Oct 2008)

There isn't a single thing I can tell you about over these means.  PM me your DWAN email address.


----------



## Jimmy67 (4 Oct 2008)

Thanks Willy...

PM inbound...


----------



## uniballer (21 Oct 2008)

I'm in the same situation as Jimmy could you pass on the same info to me through dwan?


----------



## Jimmy67 (31 Oct 2008)

Uniballer,

Check your PM...


----------



## navymich (31 Oct 2008)

Just saw this post.  I don't get online here much anymore, as the system is a bit slow here.  As well, there are more then just sigs at the JDCC's, so maybe this post can be moved elsewhere?

Jimmy and uniballer, PM me with your districts and your dwan addresses.  I will talk to who you are sheduled to replace and see if they will contact you to stay in touch.

I have already been in contact with my replacement and I know that others for JDCC 1-09 have been in contact with their replacements as well, so you should be able to find out more info when you commence your training.

There didn't seem to be a week that went by during our training that things weren't changed about.  Between people being reassigned to other areas, districts adding/subtracting/changing, and who we actually were.  Even right at the end on the ground, people were changed around within the districts.  Things are still changing now, as we all figure out what is and isn't required in each location.

I will try to answer what I can OPSEC-wise.  Specifics are hard to give, as each district is set up completely different.  And don't worry about being a "late addition" to the training.  Most of the current group with JDCC only started in April just before Wainwright.  And some didn't even come onboard until June.

My system keeps freezing up, so I can't get at some of the links that I wanted to share with you.  But Google 'JDCC' and you'll find some articles on the startup of them, opening of some of the centres etc.


----------



## Jimmy67 (31 Oct 2008)

Mich, I just sent you my DWAN addy... 

Funny, it seems everyone involved with this tasking that I have talked to is Air Force, and this sounds like a very "armyish" job... Is there any specific reason why? Is this a tasking that nobody in the Army wants or something? ;D


----------



## uniballer (3 Nov 2008)

PM inbound Mitch.

I've noticed the same thing as you Jimmy and so far you are the only other army that I know of on this tasking


----------



## navymich (3 Nov 2008)

There are 2 sigs in each district and they are, of course, army.  You will find that everyone else (typically) is Air force and Navy.  I don't think it is the fact that nobody in the army wants the positions, it is the way they are set up.   The reason explained to us was that it freed up army pers for other positions.

uniballer, check in with Jimmy67.  I've sent him a big blurb on things and have also put him in contact with a sig currently here as well.  He should be able to pass the info on to you.  I'll try and get you set up with the pers that you will be replacing too.


----------



## uniballer (3 Nov 2008)

thanks a lot mich


----------



## Jimmy67 (3 Nov 2008)

Uniballer,

I will fire off the contact info I have tomorrow over the DWAN. I know one of the individuals who is deployed on JDCC from my time at the Regt, and I will forward on the info she has already sent me. I also emailed one of the pers working at the site I am slated to go to, so hopefully I will get some good info...


----------



## JohnnyCanuck1977 (3 Nov 2008)

http://www.mdn.ca/site/Community/mapleleaf/article_e.asp?id=3958


----------



## uniballer (5 Nov 2008)

Ok , thanks Jimmy, I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Jimmy67 (7 Nov 2008)

Uniballer,

Sorry, got really tied up at work today (the old 10 people wanting 10 different things all at once). First thing tomorrow morning you will get your info...


----------

